
PHP 7.4 Is Released - brendt_gd
https://www.php.net/releases/7_4_0.php
======
GrumpyNl
Can someone explain the reason for this?

Numeric literals can contain underscores between digits.

<?php 6.674_083e-11; // float 299_792_458; // decimal 0xCAFE_F00D; //
hexadecimal 0b0101_1111; // binary ?>

~~~
theodorejb
This is a feature supported by many languages for improving readability of
large numbers in code. See
[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/numeric_literal_separator](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/numeric_literal_separator).

